# Psychiatry



## AnOminous (Feb 25, 2018)

What's your opinion about this field?  Do you have experience in it?  Or are you experienced by having these mind vandals fuck with you themselves?

Is psychiatry a good thing, or just a weird thing?

Remember, you have to have an M.D. degree before you can even become a psychiatrist.  It's like you're a super doctor.  A doctor of the mind.  A super crazy doctor of the super crazy mind.

Have you ever had a Rorschach test?  Have you ever seen the results?  Have you ever broken into your own psychiatrist's desk just to read the notes on yourself?  Okay, let's cut this OP short.


----------



## Autopsy (Feb 25, 2018)

They're not Psychologists, a plus, and they're our last line of defense. Imagine for a moment what it would be like if all of the Schizophrenics and Maniacs society manages to pop out every year were handled by garden-variety psychoanalysis-loving shrinks, rather than qualified doctors with excessive training and the ability to dole out medication.
Scary, isn't it?


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Feb 25, 2018)

I think they can be good when they are getting to the root of a problem to help their patient overcome it but these days it’s like they just dole out drugs and patients are happy to use mental illness as a crutch.

(This is in regards to the likes of depression/anxiety and not conditions such as schizophrenia.)


----------



## fortunecookie (Feb 25, 2018)

I like your question but I think the personal questions you ask go against the rule of powerleveling.

I have a lot of experience with psychiatry. 

I've seen people improving drastically due to medication and other interventions. 

A lot of people bash psychiatry. And they sometimes have a point. The thing is mental illness exists and something needs to be done. Instead of bashing it try to help out improving it. As it is a young field with a lot to still be improved and developed.


----------



## wagglyplacebo (Feb 25, 2018)

Nice trap, Anom.


----------



## Polish Hot Dog (spicie) (Feb 25, 2018)

Now now, anon, we can't just give you a free diagnosis, you know that


----------



## Sissy (Feb 25, 2018)

I personally like them, they are a significantly better alternative to being on psychoactive medications like anti-depressants or benzos.  They have helped me learn how to deal with a lot of the bad things that have happened in the past and have also helped me learn how to function better day to day in society.

:powerlevel:

Edit: Oh wait, these are the ones who just give you pills and don't give you therapy. Yeah these guys suck ass.


----------



## PT 404 (Feb 25, 2018)

As a devoted Scientologist, we all know how I feel about that genocide factory labelled as medicine.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 25, 2018)

Should be a Community Watch thread. 


Pickle Inspector said:


> dole out drugs and patients are happy to use mental illness as a crutch.
> 
> (This is in regards to the likes of depression/anxiety and not conditions such as schizophrenia.)


D U M B
U
M
B


----------



## Jaded Optimist (Feb 25, 2018)

Inspired by Anna Johnson's thread?

I've never met someone interested in the field who didn't then assume they could "read you".


----------



## It's HK-47 (Feb 25, 2018)

A Name But Backwards said:


> I've never met someone interested in the field who didn't then assume they could "read you".


A.K.A. Every first-year college student who takes a single Psychology 101 class as an elective, and suddenly believes that they know all their is to know about the human mind purely because they've read tiny snippets of Jean Piaget, Sigmund Freud, and Carl Jung.  Did you ever want to hang out with an insufferable bunch of know-it-all college prats but not have to waste time and money on a gender studies elective?  Take Psych 101, it's the exact same experience, barring that you actually learn something worth knowing, instead of something that's only useful for virtue-signalling to Communists at the local Starbucks.


----------



## Pickle Inspector (Feb 25, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Should be a Community Watch thread.
> 
> D U M B
> U
> ...


It’s like everyone and their dog are on depression pills these days.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Feb 25, 2018)

Psychiatrists don't want their patients cured, so they'll do everything in their power to drag out the problem for as long as possible. They do this because the more patients they cure, the less money they make in the long term. Psychiatry is a case of cutting gasoline with sugar after putting on new_ish_ brake pads. The only time they'll make a concerted effort to actually "cure" a patient, as in make them think they're cured so they'll go away, is when the patient is so repulsive that they personally can't stand hearing about it anymore, and this "cure" will more often then not entail just letting the patient indulge in their dysfunction wholeheartedly.

This is not my opinion, a psychiatrist told this to me once.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 25, 2018)

Pickle Inspector said:


> It’s like everyone and their dog are on depression pills these days.


Probably because everyone is killing themselves, my dude. Schizophrenia is not fundamentally worse than depression- at the end of the day, they're both built upon delusions. 

The problem isn't over-prescription. Depression needs medication, schizophrenia needs medication, everything needs medication. The problem is prescribing the wrong shit and bad shit. Therapy is largely just fucking gay and is for bitches too crazy to gossip at the barber shop anymore. 


Good meds >>>>>>> whatever the Hell a therapist is supposed to do with anyone not completely up their own ass.


----------



## Mariposa Electrique (Feb 25, 2018)

It's become saturated with pill pushing frauds who would rather get their patients hooked to ensure a sure supply of income instead of dealing with a person's real problem.


----------



## Sylvie Paula Paula (Feb 25, 2018)

I have no opinion on them, but that's probably because I've never experienced ones who shove as many pills down your throat as possible firsthand.


----------



## Hui (Feb 25, 2018)

Sylvie Paula Paula said:


> I have no opinion on them, but that's probably because I've never experienced ones who shove as many pills down your throat as possible firsthand.


That is how you adult.


----------



## RG 448 (Feb 25, 2018)

My psychiatrist is the reason I’m still alive, along with countless co-eds.


----------



## multiverse (Feb 25, 2018)

Psychiatrists don't have a lot of interest in diagnosing you, or helping you with your problems. That's the job of a regular therapist / analyst ("analrapist!") If you go to a psychiatrist looking for supportive help, you will be disappointed, because their job is to do a quick once-over and refill your meds.

You need a team for effective work, both a weekly therapist who works through your shit, and then the script-writing psychiatrist for whatever needs chemical fixing.  But having both is expensive, so not a lot of people can afford that level of care.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Feb 26, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> Probably because everyone is killing themselves, my dude. Schizophrenia is not fundamentally worse than depression- at the end of the day, they're both built upon delusions.
> 
> The problem isn't over-prescription. Depression needs medication, schizophrenia needs medication, everything needs medication. The problem is prescribing the wrong shit and bad shit. Therapy is largely just fucking gay and is for bitches too crazy to gossip at the barber shop anymore.
> 
> ...



Shit bait.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 26, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Shit bait.


It's barely bait.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Feb 26, 2018)

It's definitely the least scientific field of medicine next to Psychology. (Although, I'd count Chiropractic medicine if it was a real field.) I dunno, it's definitely good to try and figure out how people work, but the abuse potential is so high when most things are based on conjecture, money, and opinion.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 26, 2018)

ArnoldPalmer said:


> It's definitely the least scientific field of medicine next to Psychology.


Sociology though.
Edit: Not medicine. Fuck. I'm going to shoot myself.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 26, 2018)

It's a very misguided field with a group that honestly want the best and a group that honestly wants the easy fix, to be fair I could not tell you the ratios.

Now I want to say with out powerlevel or bias or being treated by these people i've met some whom are very respected in field and feel it's PART of treatment. I've met some who think pills are magic.

I think it's the same with basic shrinks we humans hate to admit we don't understand something, mental problems and illness is something we can't really grasp, we have the basics. But we feel we really know it. I'm sorry Freud was a joke and honestly sucked a "wizard" off.. lol I'm sorry he's the retard not me. Many people on both sides of mental health care are throwing him out for good reason.

There are some people who you need to pill up, for either safety or quality of life. Regardless how you feel about healthcare, let's be real if a pill leaves you a semi drooling dummy, it's better than you functional and thinking Jodi Foster wants me to shoot a school up. Because that we've seen. Now, in regards meds are a lot better but so many nasty side effects, that's why many people with mental problems refuse them. But, Prozac at it's worst is not a lobotomy or some of the other barbaric care methods applied to people.

Some meds are very low on side effects and someone who understands a disorder and knows the human body, we have just better quality of life, I lean to things like AD(H)D. Now, my heart is out to you you need meds your life, but something like, Ritilan, given to people who HONESTLY need it, you just have a better life. You can focus, you can think. There's many kinds and if you have other issues health wise you can move to that. That's a good part for Psychiatry.

Tech is getting better and better, some docs are shit, and big pharma isn't moral. So I fully understand why people hate this, and I frankly am not over all a fan. But, it's getting better. Sadly us people feel we are running when we are barely walking in regards to knowing how we tick. But we do have some drugs out there that just, improve lives and over all that's good.

Over all and my personal thoughts are it's an line of work that many people in it want to do  good, but are fucked out of it due to the fact we really don't know much. The ones who are good and can write pills, are still going to hound you talk therapy, and see meds as one tool in the box. Also any one who's willing to pull you off meds is a good sign.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 26, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> Some meds are very low on side effects and someone who understands a disorder and knows the human body, we have just better quality of life, I lean to things like AD(H)D. Now, my heart is out to you you need meds your life, but something like, Ritilan, given to people who HONESTLY need it, you just have a better life. You can focus, you can think. There's many kinds and if you have other issues health wise you can move to that. That's a good part for Psychiatry.



This is part of my issue, though.  It's interesting that, as much as you might think psychoanalysis should work, it really doesn't do dick.  I'm speaking classical Freudian/Jungian shit where someone talks to you for an hour and actually puts serious thought into what is your psychological makeup, takes detailed notes, etc.  And it turns out that's damn near useless.

But SSRIs, antipsychotics, even shit like Ritalin, seems to work.  It's somewhat disheartening.  You think you're a spirit in a body.  Instead you're just a bucket of brains in a shell.  Most things that are wrong with those brains are apparently better fixed by just dumping in another chemical than by thinking or even praying.  At least so it seems.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 26, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> This is part of my issue, though.  It's interesting that, as much as you might think psychoanalysis should work, it really doesn't do dick.  I'm speaking classical Freudian/Jungian shit where someone talks to you for an hour and actually puts serious thought into what is your psychological makeup, takes detailed notes, etc.  And it turns out that's damn near useless.
> 
> But SSRIs, antipsychotics, even shit like Ritalin, seems to work.  It's somewhat disheartening.  You think you're a spirit in a body.  Instead you're just a bucket of brains in a shell.  Most things that are wrong with those brains are apparently better fixed by just dumping in another chemical than by thinking or even praying.  At least so it seems.


Absolutely, well I can expand on why I think that if you want.

But, I feel end of the day a huge fear of humanity is biology, being so basic.  If you are depressed, no matter the reason, you are short happy drugs being made in your body, if you chop down drugs that make you happy.. you could be cheerier.

It's part of why I think so many are heavy handed with meds, not out of evil but as you said... that seems to work better.


----------



## ArnoldPalmer (Feb 26, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> But SSRIs, antipsychotics, even shit like Ritalin, seems to work.  It's somewhat disheartening.  You think you're a spirit in a body.  Instead you're just a bucket of brains in a shell.  Most things that are wrong with those brains are apparently better fixed by just dumping in another chemical than by thinking or even praying.  At least so it seems.



Well, that really depends on what it is. ADHD in kids for instance. How much of that is fad diagnosis, like Asperger's? How much childhood hyperactivity does it take to distinguish normal spazoid kid behavior, and whatever the hell "real ADHD" is? Why have people failed to realize that putting kids on amphetamine salts makes dead-eyed, non-creative, consumerist adults? Sometimes, the quick fix of a pill does some massive fucking damage to you later on, especially the first 3 generations of antidepressants we've seen, specifically, Monoamine Oxidase (MAO*)-related anything. That shit is like Heroin, in that you literally cannot get off of it or you'll either be worse off than before, or you die.

Like you said, we're brains in a head, but just because something works right now, doesn't mean you should actually use it, when it destroys your future. Lots of these drugs get vetted by the FDA within 15 years of it's first synthesis. That is not enough time to determine whether or not it will kill you in middle. or advanced, age.


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 26, 2018)

On the nearly Scientology-level detestation of psychiatry, here's one from David Firth (the Salad Fingers guy).

Strangely, some of the most cutting criticism is abstract shit like this.


----------



## Pikimon (Feb 26, 2018)

Autopsy said:


> They're not Psychologists, a plus, and they're our last line of defense. Imagine for a moment what it would be like if all of the Schizophrenics and Maniacs society manages to pop out every year were handled by garden-variety psychoanalysis-loving shrinks, rather than qualified doctors with excessive training and the ability to dole out medication.
> Scary, isn't it?



Psychoanalysis hasn't been used in clinical psychology since the mid-70s... and furthermore as a practitioner in mental health who deals with actual patients, the function of psychiatrists and clinical psychologists are not too dissimilar and the two often refer to eachother's services


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 26, 2018)

Pikimon said:


> Psychoanalysis hasn't been used in clinical psychology since the mid-70s... and furthermore as a practitioner in mental health who deals with actual patients, the function of psychiatrists and clinical psychologists are not too dissimilar and the two often refer to eachother's services



I'm old enough to remember those times, at least as a kid.  I actually kind of miss them.  Even though, as it turns out, it was so useless as to be nearly quackery.


----------



## Bassomatic (Feb 26, 2018)

One of the biggest problems with just talk therapy, is it assumes people whom go are able to adjust or be self aware or honest.

I don't know how to put it in nicer terms but let's say in theory someone is randomly angry a lot. They were sexually abused as a child. They need some help for X problem. They will not address the problem as, well I got raped but my wife is an adult so clearly I'm past it etc. If they even open up.

As for over scripting, I need a tin foil hat on it, and I think it's a reason why the field looks bad (not to say it's faultless) But again I stand by my claim and I'd be happy to cite, some issues people have better happier healthier lives due to meds only.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Feb 26, 2018)

Y2K Baby said:


> It's barely bait.



That's just how shitty it is.


----------



## Autopsy (Feb 26, 2018)

Pikimon said:


> Psychoanalysis hasn't been used in clinical psychology since the mid-70s... and furthermore as a practitioner in mental health who deals with actual patients, the function of psychiatrists and clinical psychologists are not too dissimilar and the two often refer to eachother's services


Psychoanalysis is still pervasive in the United States as both a field of practice and a hobby of professionals that colors their work. While pure Psychoanalysists are much rarer these days, PsycSCAN still runs a serious Psychoanalysis magazine, they have their own specific publication in Psychoanalytic Psychology, and Div39 has over 4500 registered members, a majority of whom who are practicing Psychologists held in high esteem. With some overlap, there is also the APsaA, which has retained something like 3200 members. 
In other words, to say that Psychoanalysis "hasn't been used" is simply untrue, even if you mean to say that you do not use it or you have not seen it used in your immediate proximity.


----------



## Positron (Feb 26, 2018)

Bassomatic said:


> It's a very misguided field with a group that honestly want the best and a group that honestly wants the easy fix, to be fair I could not tell you the ratios.


The "easy fix" problem is as much the fault of the practitioners as the patients.  Talk therapy takes time, takes effort, and takes cooperation.  Not many patients are willing to wait months for their moods to improve.

We are also increasing protective of our personal agency; people see every order or even advice as personal affronts (this is especially common in patients with depression and personality disorders).   Practitioners are at wits end when faced with someone who's set on not being cooperative.


----------



## Daughter of Cernunnos (Feb 26, 2018)

It has a dirty shameful past full of sadism, quackery etc. but modern psychiatry is fine. There is a lot of anti-psychiatric denialism these days. The blog Debunking Denialism has done some good work on it. https://debunkingdenialism.com/category/debunking-anti-psychiatry/


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 26, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> That's just how shitty it is.


I was half giving my thoughts and then gave up and started to goof a little. Please stop bullying me.


----------



## Pikimon (Feb 26, 2018)

AnOminous said:


> I'm old enough to remember those times, at least as a kid.  I actually kind of miss them.  Even though, as it turns out, it was so useless as to be nearly quackery.



Whenever someone identifies as a "Jungian/Freudian Psychotherapist" I immediately associate them with the same people who identify as a "Creationist Doctor".


----------



## Sissy (Feb 27, 2018)

SSRI's work really well in making a patient homicidal. Yeah they work for some people but not everyone is depressed because of a fucking chemical imbalance. Life is fucking hard and people don't learn proper coping mechanisms so they stay on pills their whole life, the length of which is shortened by taking said pills. Medication should always be a last resort to mental illness. Even with schizophrenic patients, the medications they are given either turn them into walking zombies or eventually cause them to become effectively brain dead. At what point is this any better than just killing yourself?

People talk shit on psychologists but at the end of the day, they want you to learn how to deal with life a live it happily without being tied down to medications. In fact, in my experience, a psychiatrist doesn't give two shits about you, won't talk to you, and will refer you to a psychologist who will then, if they are good, attempt to teach you how to deal with your problems without medication. If they feel you need them, they will then write you a referral to a psychiatrist for the medication. You will then get your medications from a general practitioner unless re-diagnosis is needed.

If you think its better for people to pop Xanax every day so that they can function and once they're on them long enough they have to keep taking them so they don't have seizures, than probably don't have any grasp on what being mentally ill is like. Society is failing a massive portions of the population and that's why we have so many people taking medications. Son won't study? Give him Meth. Too afraid of failure to go look for a job? Just take a couple xanax every day. Sad that your life didn't turn out exactly how you wanted it to? Have so Zoloft.


----------



## blah (Feb 27, 2018)

This sums up my experience with psychiatry quite well:







Spoiler: ECT







I did this at about 10 different occassions. Zap to the extreme!





Spoiler: lobotomy











It's basically trial and error, but now we got new and improved(tm) medicine instead of barbaric physical procedures!


----------



## Elwood P. Dowd (Feb 28, 2018)

More effective than anti-depressants. It's the Quran!



> *Impact of Quran in Treatment of the Psychological Disorder and Spiritual Illness*
> 
> Authors
> Authors and affiliations
> ...



If it doesn't cure you, can they throw you off a building?


----------



## AnOminous (Feb 28, 2018)

I guess screaming ALLAHU AKBAR and exploding is one cure for depression.


----------



## Internet_Loner (Feb 28, 2018)

I am neutral on them myself, however I had a terrible one when I was a child who claimed I was autistic. Never liked the bitch, manipulative and egotistical.

Current one is the best, appointments only take 10 minutes or less to write a prescription! The Indian doctors in my town are very good at getting in and out.


----------



## Orkeosaurus (Feb 28, 2018)

I would assume if the medical field thinks you're qualified enough to hand out happy pills then you're qualified enough to listen to someone talk about their problems for an hour. It's certainly not vice versa


----------



## Joan Nyan (Feb 28, 2018)

I am not crazy so I don't have any experience with this.


----------



## Grisp (Mar 6, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Psychiatrists don't want their patients cured, so they'll do everything in their power to drag out the problem for as long as possible. They do this because the more patients they cure, the less money they make in the long term. Psychiatry is a case of cutting gasoline with sugar after putting on new_ish_ brake pads. The only time they'll make a concerted effort to actually "cure" a patient, as in make them think they're cured so they'll go away, is when the patient is so repulsive that they personally can't stand hearing about it anymore, and this "cure" will more often then not entail just letting the patient indulge in their dysfunction wholeheartedly.
> 
> This is not my opinion, a psychiatrist told this to me once.


Here is my insane and completely unfounded conspiracy theory - oh, evidence? A psychiatrist totally told me once, like I promise guys!


----------



## Pikimon (Mar 7, 2018)

Orkeosaurus said:


> I would assume if the medical field thinks you're qualified enough to hand out happy pills then you're qualified enough to listen to someone talk about their problems for an hour. It's certainly not vice versa



It usually doesn't work that way, there are specific training and education available for therapists and psychiatrists and there is overlap between functions but psychiatry is a graying field and refer to therapists or psychologists a lot. Most psychologists for example have training in cognitive behavioral therapy while out of the 20+ psychiatrists I know in my field maybe 1 or 2 are educated in it.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 7, 2018)

Grisp said:


> Here is my insane and completely unfounded conspiracy theory - oh, evidence? A psychiatrist totally told me once, like I promise guys!



Yes, because recording a conversation, that I was not prepared to record, for posterity to post on a forum that didn't exist yet is a totally reasonable thing to expect of someone posting in a thread asking for anecdotes.

Even if I did have proof on hand, you'd just invent an excuse for why you'd still refuse to believe it anyway.


----------



## Grisp (Mar 8, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Yes, because recording a conversation, that I was not prepared to record, for posterity to post on a forum that didn't exist yet is a totally reasonable thing to expect of someone posting in a thread asking for anecdotes.
> 
> Even if I did have proof on hand, you'd just invent an excuse for why you'd still refuse to believe it anyway.


I am not attacking the fact that you did not record your conversation, it would be unreasonable to ask or expect that. But why would you even post such a claim when you literally have no source to present, and if we are to believe you, your only source is the opinion of one single person.

Edit:
Personally I believe pretty strongly in therapy. I have personally had both terrible and great experiences as psychiatrists, like any other profession, come in both good and bad shapes.

I wish that the existing stigma around getting therapy would disappear though, I personally consider mental illness to be just as damaging as physical.


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 8, 2018)

Grisp said:


> But why would you even post such a claim when you literally have no source to present



This is literally a thread about "What's your *opinion* about this field? Do you have *experience* in it? Or are you *experienced* by having these mind vandals fuck with you themselves?"

Were you really expecting me to have a source handy for a personal anecdote?


----------



## Grisp (Mar 8, 2018)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> This is literally a thread about "What's your *opinion* about this field? Do you have *experience* in it? Or are you *experienced* by having these mind vandals fuck with you themselves?"
> 
> Were you really expecting me to have a source handy for a personal anecdote?


 No, I think it's stupid to make extraordinary claims without any source at all, especially when the thread is asking for opinions. Opinions do not require sources. On top of that your claim is rather extraordinary, would you believe me if I said that my friend who is a psychiatrist said "We secretly inject tracking devices in everyone who gets therapy"?

Probably not, because it is an extraordinary claim with literally nothing to back it up. I understand that it might be interesting for you since you supposedly know this person, but for us it's literally just another fucktard on the internet claiming things they do not know about with no sources


----------



## MarvinTheParanoidAndroid (Mar 8, 2018)

Grisp said:


> No, I think it's stupid to make extraordinary claims without any source at all, especially when the thread is asking for opinions. Opinions do not require sources.



And in those two sentences you have defeated your own argument with a refutation, back to back.

What's the dispute? Is it because it's not just _my_ opinion but a relayed opinion expressed to me in confidence by a third party? Are you really asking me to source someone else's opinion?



Grisp said:


> On top of that your claim is rather extraordinary, would you believe me if I said that my friend who is a psychiatrist said "We secretly inject tracking devices in everyone who gets therapy"?



If it's a secret then that means it can't be proven with a source, otherwise it's not actually a secret.



Grisp said:


> Probably not, because it is an extraordinary claim with literally nothing to back it up. I understand that it might be interesting for you since you supposedly know this person, but for us it's literally just another fucktard on the internet claiming things they do not know about with no sources



In a thread that is literally about personal anecdotes. What would it even take to corroborate this conversation I had? I could probably easily find a low effort source to shove down your throat if I really felt like skimming a Google search for five seconds, one that probably has its own sources that have their own sources that have their own sources ad infinitum, none of which would be the least bit credible, would that be acceptable?


----------



## swiv (Mar 16, 2018)

Psychiatry is really useful for people who have some kind of physical/organic brain problem, or a serious addiction or something. Those people are probably a fairly small percentage of people with a "mental illness" though. Like I think most depressed/anxious people either have actual real problems, or modern world has made them its bitch and they have no idea what to do about it.


----------



## SachikoFuckBoy (Mar 17, 2018)

It definitely depends on the situation. For people with depression only sometimes you can go to talking therapy and find out really useful ways to deal with it and have strategies around it. When it's something that is brain chemistry related and it is severely impacting your day to day life then it's worth talking to a psychiatrist. Bipolar is a good example of when you can do all the talking in the world but you're still going to get those massive ups and downs if you're not properly medicated. Any good pdoc will talk to you about a combination of medication as well as lifestyle stuff like proper exercise and diet.


----------



## AnOminous (Mar 17, 2018)

I also wasn't joking in my original post.  It can actually be useful to break into your psych's folder on you and read it.  You don't usually get to read opinions and lengthy notes about yourself by a relatively smart person who doesn't expect you'll ever read it.


----------



## Dovahshit (Apr 6, 2018)

sometimes they are more loony than the patient they treat. sometimes they are good humans


----------



## ZeCommissar (Apr 15, 2018)

If someone is depressed because their life is shit and they take medicine but their life is still shit, then I dont really see the point in it.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Feb 29, 2020)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Psychiatrists don't want their patients cured, so they'll do everything in their power to drag out the problem for as long as possible. They do this because the more patients they cure, the less money they make in the long term. Psychiatry is a case of cutting gasoline with sugar after putting on new_ish_ brake pads. The only time they'll make a concerted effort to actually "cure" a patient, as in make them think they're cured so they'll go away, is when the patient is so repulsive that they personally can't stand hearing about it anymore, and this "cure" will more often then not entail just letting the patient indulge in their dysfunction wholeheartedly.
> 
> This is not my opinion, a psychiatrist told this to me once.



Modern psychiatry in the U.S and Canada isn't for crazy people. It's for rich people with anxiety and depression. Crazy people like many of the cows on the site can't even afford to see a psychiatrist in many cases. Modern psychiatry has lost interest in the severely mentally ill and set it sights on where the money is. The prison system now deals with the mentally ill. Psychiatry deals with emotional problems.


----------



## Y2K Baby (Feb 29, 2020)

Sweetpeaa said:


> Modern psychiatry in the U.S and Canada isn't for crazy people. It's for rich people with anxiety and depression.


You're not speaking fron experience or from expertise, you're talking out of your ass because you're mad at people on the Internet.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (Mar 1, 2020)

Y2K Baby said:


> You're not speaking fron experience or from expertise, you're talking out of your ass because you're mad at people on the Internet.



We have an extremely significant problem with mentally ill street people in Canada. They are throwing themselves into oncoming traffic, attacking people and overdosing on drugs on a daily basis. Psychiatrists refuse to treat them because they  are ''private''. And the rare one's who are government subsidized have a case overload with infinite waiting lists. But... there is no shortage of upper middle and wealthy being diagnosed and able to get their ''Zoloft''. They then can additionally go to psychotherapy and DBT where they can endlessly discuss how the death of their cat fluffy when they were 10 impaired their coping skills as an adult, All covered by their private insurance,


----------



## Y2K Baby (Mar 1, 2020)

Sweetpeaa said:


> We have an extremely significant problem with mentally ill street people in Canada. They are throwing themselves into oncoming traffic, attacking people and overdosing on drugs on a daily basis. Psychiatrists refuse to treat them because they  are ''private''. And the rare one's who are government subsidized have a case overload with infinite waiting lists. But... there is no shortage of upper middle and wealthy being diagnosed and able to get their ''Zoloft''. They then can additionally go to psychotherapy and DBT where they can endlessly discuss how the death of their cat fluffy when they were 10 impaired their coping skills as an adult, All covered by their private insurance,


Lol, Canadian.


----------



## Wraith (Mar 1, 2020)

Initial idea is good, but like anything you have the terrifying aspect of people misusing it and even lying about results because of personal reasons, and also human error. It's like the rumor that some diseases are not going to get cured by some companies because they want things to stay bad in order to keep customers flowing or some such, plus political and other advantage over some people. Are some people nuts? Yep, but anything that lends power over people be corrupted, and I think psychiatry today is totally corrupt.


----------



## ultimate_racoon (Mar 1, 2020)

Is aspergers really a made up disease?  Or is it real but most of them only pretend to have it  to feel special?  What if you think you have it could seeing a shrink really do any good?  Asking for a friend.


----------



## Croco (Mar 1, 2020)

Some people need psych meds, or they will go manic and end up being held in a jail psych unit until deemed competent to face the charges.


----------



## He Who Points And Laughs (Mar 1, 2020)

I have mixed feelings about psychiatry.   I respect it more than psychology, but it still has the problem of its subject itself being a variable.  It seems less scientific than other fields in medicine.   I don't trust the analysis, but at times it seems accurate.


----------



## drfuzzyballs (Mar 2, 2020)

For me I'm happy with what they do, they give people pills and I go in looking for pills. I go to a psych office run by the county and it would be a complete shitshow if the other patients were unmedicated.


----------



## Twitter Hate Mob (Mar 2, 2020)

It works moderately well, up until you have 'qualified psychiatrists' from Lagos or Islamabad deeming that patients brought into them with a registered address in another county are mentally ill because they show "an elated mood and are excessively drinking", as opposed to it just being a holiday for the so-called patients.


----------



## Otterly (Mar 4, 2020)

U ok Hun? 
(sorry, sorry, couldnt resist.)

Mixed feelings. I’ve worked with some psychiatrists who are deeply humane people and others who I wouldn’t confide what I’d had for breakfast in. It seems to attract a higher than normal proportion of odd people.

There’s a big divide between proper crazy and emotional stuff, as PPs have said. Sad vs bad. A small proportion of society cannot function, will never work, and are dangerous to themselves and others. We used to lock them up. We closed down the long term places and now we have people who just can’t function out on the streets. They’re a danger to themselves, to others and to public health. They need long term care places, closing down the asylums rather than reforming them was a big mistake. 

For the sad, I think good therapy and cautious drug use can be beneficial for some. I also think a lot of what people experience as emotional type mental illness is a sane response to an insane situation. Our modern world isolated us, it bombards us with some stimuli, while reducing others, it keeps us indoors, and it doesn’t allow people to blow off steam healthily. When you read through a lot of patient notes you see a lot of SLS - shit life syndrome. You think ‘you poor sod I’m not surprised you feel bad.’ 
Depression and anxiety in particular i think are responses to non optimal environments. If you put a new mum in a situation where she has to go back to work weeks after birth, before she’s even physically healed, and she’s working with little family support and no sleep, you can’t be surprised when she’s got PPD. If you stop men from expressing any ‘man’ emotions and tell them they’re all toxic, those men are going to act out. If you tell a young girl she’s a boy because she’s into engineering, she’s going to be confused. So much of our modern life is just plain fucking with our heads. Consumer culture isn’t good for us. We dont have the extensive irl networks we used to. It’s no wonder everyone is depressed and on edge. 
We still don’t really know how most of the psychiatric meds work. We are in the infancy of understanding the brain. 

Christ I’d be terrified  to read what a shrink thought of me...I don’t like opening up like that. Someone critiquing your psyche is quite a scary thought.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Mar 6, 2020)

Some of the clinics I've worked in no longer even hire psychiatrists, they just hire APNs. The APNs end up being the diagnosticians and the people doling out the drugs for psychiatric issues. Which kind of says that all that extra schooling psychiatrists go to really didn't matter in the end when a nurse with much less extra schooling can do their job.


----------



## DDBCAE CBAADCBE (Mar 6, 2020)

I have mixed feelings about psychiatry. Every psychiatric doctor I've ever worked with to my knowledge has been a total hack. I think it's a necessary profession but the people currently running the show are a fucking joke. I guess I shouldn't be surprised though considering how easy it is to get a master's degree in psychology. I'm going to refrain from power leveling on this but let's just say I have it on good authority that they're doing everything but just handing out the degrees for free.


----------



## RejectedLynx (Mar 7, 2020)

I personally have mixed feelings on the whole field. 

Naturally, it's a soft science with a lot of unrepeatable conclusions and easy to manipulate data. Plus, with brain chemistry and drugs - it's a whole other mucked up data class and it's never going to be straight forward. However, as any medication we take, we are essentially the last line of testing subjects. Medication sure, is given to make us feel better, but we're essentially more data for the experiment. 

That being said, I know psychiatrists who are genuinely want to help their patients. They don't like drugs, they want to do everything they can. However, even on personal experience, I know they're in the minority. Heck, my doctor prescribes more medication for my ass than some of these people. I know they're the minority and they treat their patients very well. Most of them have schizophrenia, delusions, and the like - and they do try. However, I know some who are fine the way they are and dole out drugs like they're candy. I also know that some psychologists and psychiatrists do stupid therapies that cost thousands of dollars to do knowing they won't help the patient. 

I feel it's mixed because people are mixed. Hell, how many doctors go into that field cause they actually like people? How many people go into pediatrics despite not liking children? Some are of course going to want the easiest way out and have their patients as docile sheep as they can make them for whatever deluded reason. Some know that this medication might be the only way to make their shitty life stable for five glorious years. People hand over their souls for the dumbest of shit, some people might want to trade it with some happy pills and don't care about anything else and they're fine to oblige.


----------



## Sweetpeaa (May 26, 2020)

ultimate_racoon said:


> Is aspergers really a made up disease?  Or is it real but most of them only pretend to have it  to feel special?  What if you think you have it could seeing a shrink really do any good?  Asking for a friend.



A non verbal learning disability is probably what a lot of these people actually had. Asperger's was once a fad, it was way over diagnosed at one point. 

Criticize me for this, but I don't think someone can be Autistic  (even mildly) if they just have isolated impairments. And then there was the fact that the other 91% of the Autism spectrum had an I.Q below 70 when people with Asperger's (9% of the spectrum) were completely unaffected by an intellectual disability. Something never seemed right about this.


----------



## Ferryman (May 27, 2020)

I myself am currently studying psychology, particularly counseling and clinical psych, so this topic sorta hits close to home. I've volunteered as a de facto intern at both a psychologist and psychiatrist's private and public clinic respectively. For some reason I get the feeling that psychiatrists tend to be more cold and distant than your garden variety psychologist or counselor. Maybe the years of med school and the fact that more severely ill patients are directly sent to them has left them jaded, or maybe the ability to prescribe medications and being an actual doctor with actual medical knowledge gives them a different perspective, hard to say from where I'm standing. Ofc I'm biased as fuck since this is going to be my job one day, but I do well and truly believe that the field of psychology, and by extent psychiatry is very much a needed one, but not one without issues even I can see. There are indeed those who just want to get it over with and don't truly care about their patients well being and would much rather just pump them full of drugs instead of hearing them out and trying to help them through whatever it is they are dealing with. Just as well there are money grubbing shitheads that only care about their paycheck and absolutely rinse the people that come to them. Sadly their kind is in the majority these days, so at the moment it can be a bit of a dice roll, sorry to say.



Sweetpeaa said:


> A non verbal learning disability is probably what a lot of these people actually had. Asperger's was once a fad, it was way over diagnosed at one point.
> 
> Criticize me for this, but I don't think someone can be Autistic  (even mildly) if they just have isolated impairments. And then there was the fact that the other 91% of the Autism spectrum had an I.Q below 70 when people with Asperger's (9% of the spectrum) were completely unaffected by an intellectual disability. Something never seemed right about this.



Autism, Aspberger's, Down's etc. are diagnoses based by in large on physical factors, mostly relating to genes and hereditary anomalies, the only reason people who have such disorders are sent to shrinks or counselors is because they can have "side effects" that can range from mild to really severe, I think. Haven't gotten that far down the rabbit hole yet, so forgive me if I'm wrong.


----------



## Lemmingwise (May 27, 2020)

MarvinTheParanoidAndroid said:


> Psychiatrists don't want their patients cured, so they'll do everything in their power to drag out the problem for as long as possible. They do this because the more patients they cure, the less money they make in the long term. Psychiatry is a case of cutting gasoline with sugar after putting on new_ish_ brake pads. The only time they'll make a concerted effort to actually "cure" a patient, as in make them think they're cured so they'll go away, is when the patient is so repulsive that they personally can't stand hearing about it anymore, and this "cure" will more often then not entail just letting the patient indulge in their dysfunction wholeheartedly.
> 
> This is not my opinion, a psychiatrist told this to me once.


I ran across a quote of freud saying he couldn't take the trip to berlin because his most wealthy patient was going through a crisis and she might get better in his absence.

I was incredulous. Then I found the quote on a pro freud site, and they cut out the part where he said that. They still had the full quote elsewhere, but the cutout was conspicuous enough that it looked like there is more to it.


----------



## Jan Ciągwa (Nov 27, 2021)

Everyone said it already, @Otterly did it best IMO. I'm just going to add that psychiatrist's main job is dealing with schizophrenics, dementia patients, old people who might croak on the spot if you're not careful with dosing and various pants-shitting retards, so be patient (har) with psychiatrists because your sadbrains is a small fish not worth hunting.

Also, psychiatry has _no_ method to diagnose your brain chemistry, the high point is a brain scan to check for any abnormalities in structure. It's literally the blind leading the blind; you get a med (usually the doc's favourite one he prescribes to everybody out of habit) and if it doesn't work, it's dose upping time or change of meds. As long as you're not manic, psychotic or due to the ER, they won't care.

Psychiatry made a huge breakthrough in the 40s with MAOis and chlorpromazine, then it kept regressing for the past 80 years with "N-th generation drugs" being less effective and more expensive than the old ones. SSRIs are barely antidepressants, they're more anti-anxiety drugs than anything. If you're on "safer than TCA" Prozac you will die a long and painful death if you accidentally consume certain (common) antibiotics while on it - how's that less side effects?

And avoid neuroleptics like a plague if you're not psychotic or delusional. If your doc tells them they also act as antidepressants or sleep aid, switch that fool unless you want dementia and Parkinson's in old age.


----------



## Billy Beer (Nov 27, 2021)

I'm a mong so can't express stuff as well as other posters have, bear with me.

Psychiatry is like mental martial arts, it's best to arm yourself in defense for people using it against you, which happens all day, every day; from sales to shit on the internet yadda yadda yadda.

Psychiatrists are usually grifters, as most cases of sadness or depression, pop-depression not genuine depression, can be solved in one or two sessions at the most! I know people who just need a slap (I'm not joking about the effectiveness of a physical attitude adjustment) but instead pay £30+ a week to attend councilling.

Psychology, like maff, Iniglish and soyence, should be compulsory learning in school. 

Never take meds for mental illnessess, unless it stems from physical brain damage. You cannot cure a mental illness with physical pills. Pills can cure physical ailments like diseases or whatever, but not mental ailments. It's a massive grift designed to get you hooked for life. 

Finally, everyone should be told (especially those on the internet) that it's OK to feel sad, down, angry, fed up etc. It's normal. What's not normal is heading to a comfy sofa to talk to a stranger about how you feel sad because your dog died. Feeling sad is a natural process, you have to swim in it, be part of it and in a strange way, enjoy it.


----------



## unsafe (Nov 28, 2021)

Psychiatry in my country is a little different, since it's available for free to all citizens. 95% of psych meds are free, too. So there's less of the grifting aspect, however, I believe that in my country it's mainly used to section off the lolcows and keep them out of normal society.

In my experience, it's not a "quick fix" and many hospitalizations are changed to involuntary by the staff, leaving the patient without a legal right to leave or refuse meds. I know of people who have been in the same ward for 15+ years because they're legally confined to it.

A lot of these "involuntary" cases become testing grounds for various types of medication. You'll have patients who have been on 20+ different types of pills because the psychs want to see the effects.


----------



## ClownBrew (Nov 28, 2021)

Psychiatry is a Hebrew gayop.


----------



## mr.moon1488 (Nov 28, 2021)

GenociderSyo said:


> Some of the clinics I've worked in no longer even hire psychiatrists, they just hire APNs. The APNs end up being the diagnosticians and the people doling out the drugs for psychiatric issues. Which kind of says that all that extra schooling psychiatrists go to really didn't matter in the end when a nurse with much less extra schooling can do their job.


If true this is horrifying.


----------



## GenociderSyo (Nov 28, 2021)

mr.moon1488 said:


> If true this is horrifying.


Sadly its very common here:







ONE psychopharmology course is all thats required to dole out psychiatric meds:


----------

